# Gibberellic Acid and Aquatic Plants?



## cdlourie (Feb 6, 2012)

Gibberellic Acid is a plant hormone that stimulates the growth of the plants. I am going to set up my planted tank soon, it will be fishless for a while, so I am going to try using Gibberellic Acid and see the results. Has anyone else attempted this? Anyone have any specific questions they want answered throughout the course of this experiment? I will be setting the tank up very soon, so pictures and followups are soon to come!


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

If you're extra motivated, set up 2 tanks, both exactly the same, and dose GA in one and not the other, see if you get better growth. I hear plants develop a tolerance to it after a while, but you only have to dose it in really low concentrations. I have a feeling it may make stem plants "leggy" without the bushy growth that a lot of aquascapers want, but that's just a hypothesis. Keep us informed!


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Also : 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...elp-gibberellic-acid-6-benzylaminopurine.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/f...meters/129716-maybe-im-nuts-but-what-you.html


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Elos sells a fertilizer with GA3 in it.


----------

